# Knee replacement booked



## Warrigal (Nov 1, 2016)

The date for my knee operation is now fixed - 23 November.

I will have a few loose ends to tidy up first - a special leg scan today to determine the correct prosthesis to use.
I'm booked in for a strengthening program pre op at the rehab hospital that I intend to use post op.
Blood tests for everything, a lung scan and a visit to the cardiologist. I also have a dental and optometrist appointment.
I'm going to be busy.


----------



## Carla (Nov 1, 2016)

Wow, Warrigal, that's a big step for you. Both my brothers have had them (my older brother had two a year or so ago) and are quite happy with the results. I'm sure you will be too! Sounds like you have enough to keep you busy till then. It's good there are spare parts available, a lot of us will be needing some eventually. Wishing you success with the surgery!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 1, 2016)

I wish you all the best and a speedy recovery. I know so many who have had knee replacements and all were glad they had them. I'll need new ones down the line also.


----------



## anodyne (Nov 1, 2016)

I hope your surgery and recovery go smoothly. I'll be following your progress as my son will be needing knee replacement in the near future. He had a severe staph infection in his knee when he was five that has caused gradual degeneration of the entire joint over the years.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2016)

Good luck with the operation Warrigal, hope it's successful and you have a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 1, 2016)

Busy morning. 

The orthopedic staff have organised an appointment with the cardiologist on Friday so this morning I had a chest Xray and a battery of blood tests .  Everything from HIV to Golden Staph and all stations in between. 

I'm booked in for a strengthening program two days a week from next Tuesday until the operation. This will involve hydrotherapy in a warm pool and gentle exercise in the gym, supervised by physiotherapists and the doctors at the rehab hospital that I am booked into after I come out of hospital.

I also had a knee scan this morning to help the surgeon select the correct prosthesis for me. I thought this would be a doddle but I was wrong. I had to keep my leg still, but the positioning - dead straight with the toes curled back - was very painful. Worse still, they had to interrupt the first scan because I wasn't positioned properly on the table. I had to employ visualisation to stick it out to the end. The pain became a block of ice melting away in the sun. It helped get my mind off the discomfort.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm sure that was painful and uncomfortable Warri, just holding a position like that would have me cramping.  It's very important though that the positioning is perfect.  A man I used to see at work had his knee replacement put in at a wrong angle.  He was in terrible pain until he couldn't take it anymore and went back into the hospital to have the replacement removed and put back in.  We didn't see him after that, and everyone assumed he decided to retire.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 1, 2016)

Warri - Hope all goes well.  Are you having one done now and the other at some future time?  Or is just one needing replaced?  Or should I just mind my own business?


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 1, 2016)

No problem Hoot. I'm happy to share my joint replacement journey.

Last year in August I had a hip replacement and it was great. Pain gone and able to move about again. 
I felt as if 10 years had been deducted from my age.

However, it appears that I am wearing out (osteoarthritis) fairly evenly in a number of joints all at once. The surgeon said that he would do both knees together if I wanted but I'm going for one at a time.

If the right knee is successful and the left one isn't too troublesome for a while I will have shoulder surgery next year and put the left knee on hold.

Hubby and I have kept up our private insurance for the very reason that you can get into a hospital almost immediately for elective  surgery. The public hospital waiting lists are uncomfortably long. 

Today the account for this visit/consultation was $140 but I was immediately rebated $72 from the health fund. The office staff put it straight through electronically. The rehab treatment before and after surgery will be fully covered and so will the private hospital. All of the scans etc I had today were bulk billed on Medicare (our universal health care system). The surgeon is charging $4,512 and there will be rebates from Medicare and the health fund leaving a gap of $2,930. On top of that the anaesthetist will charge a fee but mostly this is covered by bulk billing. We haven't seen an anaesthetist bill for a long time.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Nov 2, 2016)

My father had both of his knees replaced. The whole thing turned out very well. I hope it all goes very smoothly and as pain free as possible for you Warri


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 2, 2016)

Warrigal, you're going to be the Bionic Woman when all the replacements are done!  I hope your recovery is quick. It sounds like you have some very good rehab programs going for you. Your insurance sounds good too. I think that in the U.S. It would be a lot more expensive.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm sure it would be, Blondie. 
We have a mix of private and public health care funding and no-one is ever made bankrupt over health care.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 2, 2016)

Best of luck, Warri.  Hope it all goes smoothly!


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 2, 2016)

I can totally understand doing one at a time. Knee replacements have come a long way and from what I hear, the recovery time isn't bad at all now. Hope it all goes very smoothly for you and that you're up and enjoying the comfort very soon after.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 3, 2016)

Warri, I wish you a speedy and uneventful recovery.  Joint replacements have come SO far in just the last 15 years or so.  I'm SO glad I had my hips replaced.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 3, 2016)

Best of luck through the surgery and rehabilitation.  I had my left knee replaced in '09.  My only regret is not having the other done at the same time.  But, the "natural" one isn't really giving me that much trouble.

The best advice is to stay with the rehab.  Too many folks try to "cheat" since the rehab can be more painful than the old knee was... until you get all the atrophied muscles worked back into shape.  They gave me a couple different pain pills, but I never needed them.  

One of the many things we have seen in our lifetime is the miracle of modern medical technology.  One of the wife's cousins had quadruple bypass last week.  One day in ICU and he's home.  My knee was replaced at 4 o'clock one afternoon and I was sent home at 5 p.m. the next day.  It is amazing what can be fixed/repaired/replaced and how quickly we recover, thanks to technology.

Keep us posted on how yours goes.  If you need some "positive cheerleading"... we promise to do what we can to lift your spirits!!!!


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks Grumpy. I will be taking the lap top with me and I will certainly continue to post. You will hear all about my adventure.

I do agree with you that we live in marvellous times with regard to medical technology. The joint replacement operations will not prolong my life but they will certainly give me a better quality of life for my days ahead. I am very grateful for this opportunity.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 3, 2016)

Good for you Warrigal.  Looking forward to the play-by-play. 




Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> ...The best advice is to stay with the rehab.  Too many folks try to "cheat" ....



Now hold on just a minute, GO-Man.  Aren't you the one in the dentist thread that went on and on about all the cheating you did???  
:lol:


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 3, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> The date for my knee operation is now fixed - 23 November.
> 
> I will have a few loose ends to tidy up first - a special leg scan today to determine the correct prosthesis to use.
> I'm booked in for a strengthening program pre op at the rehab hospital that I intend to use post op.
> ...



Hope it all goes well Warrigal :concern:


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes.

Today I had an appointment with the cardiologist. Was weighed, had BP taken (125 over 80) and an ultrasound. I was excused the treadmill stress test because of my knee. Chest Xray and blood tests were normal so he has approved me for surgery and said come back in 12 months. He recommended a change in my cholesterol medication.


The visit was entirely covered by bulk billing and I didn't have to pay one dollar.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 4, 2016)

Waragal ,you have certainly had a good check up ,hope all go's well ..I know several people who Dance who have had their knees replaced ,they don't appear to have any trouble dancing after 
:bestwish:


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 4, 2016)

Does this procedure include cutting the quadriceps tendon? 

Work hard on the pre op therapy. If they are going to cut the quadriceps tendon flexibility will be a big issue along with much needed strength of the muscles and ligaments around the knee to stabilize the joint. Strength comes quicker than flexibility. Tendons are the hardest tissue in the body, if they have to cut them when re attached the scar tissue will impede flexibility. 

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 4, 2016)

No idea, Whattie. I will look into that question but hubby has had both knees replaced and flexibility has not been a problem either time.


----------



## Bobw235 (Nov 4, 2016)

Hope he goes well, Warrigal. I won't be surprised to need a similar operation in a few years. I know I'm missing cartilage in the right knee and stairs can be a challenge. Wherever we end up one day, the house will be on one level.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 4, 2016)

I have a friend who had one last year and she is very happy with it.  I  wish you all the best!


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 11, 2016)

I don't believe there will be any cutting of tendons but, as the kneecap is pushed aside, they do get a bit stretched.

Today was my second pre-op physio session and they are working in strengthening the muscles above the knee, in particular the one that pulls the knee cap down and then the thigh muscle that straightens the leg. They are also stretching the muscles/tendons in the back of the legs. I'm making progress already.

Yesterday was a trip to the dentist - new young and dishy dentist called James - and everything is OK. Also had an eye checkup  and the latent cataracts are now waking up. They are starting to affect my vision and my new script will probably need to be changed within six months and in a year we will be talking ocular implants. 

I truly will be a bionic woman by the time 2018 is over.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm following this with renewed interest since I'm having my left knee examined Monday. It has been swollen and painful for the past 2 to 3 weeks, so I guess it's time to let a real doctor take a look, x-ray, etc.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 11, 2016)

Manipulation of the knee in different positions will tell whether it is arthritis or soft tissue problems and an X ray will show how far the arthritis has advanced. Surgery is not recommended until there is no space left between the bones. Other treatments include cortisone injections, anti inflammatory medication and pain control. I can't take the anti inflammatories because they tend to increase BP.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 11, 2016)

Okay, thinking of knees reminded me of an personal event about 30 years ago.  In the office, my boss Ron (approx. my age, 40ish) and I were having a conversation at the Xerox machine.  He was Controller, I was Assistant Controller, you know, Accounting types.  One of our young, attractive (i.e. smoking hot) female AP clerks comes up to use the machine, and is wearing a knee brace.  Ron politely asks "what did you do to your knee?". She looks as dead in the eye, without so much as a hint of a smile and says "kinky sex".  All either one of us could do was lower our head and slink away in utter defeat.  

I don't remember her name, but she totally nuked us both that day.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 18, 2016)

My operation will take place on Wednesday next (Tuesday US time).
I will take my lap top with me and will let you know how I am progressing.

I have struck a small snag in my pre op preparations.
Several urine samples have shown traces of blood and my GP has sent a sample off for further analysis.
Depending on the result I may have to have a scan to check the state of my kidneys.
There is an outside chance of a tumour.

When I heard this I had a minor panic thinking that my knee replacement might be cancelled but I am assured that should I need a scan it can be organised from the rehab hospital with patient transport to and from the facility.

I'll know on Monday what the analysis showed and whether I will need any further investigations.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 18, 2016)

Warri, hope there's no kidney or tumor issues for you, best wishes on your operation next week. :love_heart:


----------



## Carla (Nov 18, 2016)

Hoping it's nothing too serious and they can proceed. It's always good to be cautious, you want to be in good shape. Sorry this had to crop up for you--sure you're anxious to get on with it.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 18, 2016)

Warri, sending warm positive thoughts your way!


----------



## deesierra (Nov 18, 2016)

So sorry to hear there's a bump in the road, Warrigal. Hope all goes well for you!


----------



## anodyne (Nov 19, 2016)

Hoping all goes well.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 19, 2016)

Thank you everyone. I don't really expect any complications to come my way but there are never any guarantees in life. 
:thankyou: I do appreciate all the well wishes though.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 24, 2016)

Back on line with a brand new knee. All went well and I have had a short walk this morning which hurt like the dickens but all my tubes etc are out and I will be having a shower soon.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 24, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Back on line with a brand new knee. All went well and I have had a short walk this morning which hurt like the dickens but all my tubes etc are out and I will be having a shower soon.


Congrats, Warri!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Back on line with a brand new knee. All went well and I have had a short walk this morning which hurt like the dickens but all my tubes etc are out and I will be having a shower soon.



Thanks for the update Warrigal, been thinking about you.  I imagine you're in a lot of pain walking on your new knee, but it sounds like you're on the road to recovery with a positive attitude....wishing you a speedy and complete healing. :love_heart:


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 24, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Back on line with a brand new knee. All went well and I have had a short walk this morning which hurt like the dickens but all my tubes etc are out and I will be having a shower soon.



This is great news.  You'll be running a marathon before you know it!


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 24, 2016)

Not on your Nellie. Philippides, the first marathon runner dropped dead.


----------



## Carla (Nov 24, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Back on line with a brand new knee. All went well and I have had a short walk this morning which hurt like the dickens but all my tubes etc are out and I will be having a shower soon.



Good to hear all went well. Wishing you the best with your recovery and therapy, not easy and very painful in the beginning but I'm sure the end result wil be well worth it. My brother had to have both done and now he is active and pain-free. One day at a time Warrigal, each one is a step closer to recovery. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 24, 2016)

Good news, Warri!  How long until you can go home? You're in my thoughts and prayers for a quick, uneventful recovery!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 24, 2016)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery with your brand new knee. I bet you're glad that the surgery is over. One less thing to worry about.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 25, 2016)

Day three after surgery and I am walking much better but I have to really concentrate on the movements. I have graduated from the high walker to the low one and am now allowed to go for walks unsupervised. Ditto having a shower and toilet trip. I still need help to haul the operated leg into bed though.

It is Saturday here and on Monday I will transfer to the rehab hospital for two weeks of physio and TLC. Paradise on a stick!


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 25, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Day three after surgery and I am walking much better but I have to really concentrate on the movements. I have graduated from the high walker to the low one and am now allowed to go for walks unsupervised. Ditto having a shower and toilet trip. I still need help to haul the operated leg into bed though.
> 
> It is Saturday here and on Monday I will transfer to the rehab hospital for two weeks of physio and TLC. Paradise on a stick!


Excellent! Sounds like you are on the mend.


----------



## Carla (Nov 25, 2016)

You have a great attitude, I am amazed at your progress already! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 28, 2016)

Day six after surgery and I am installed in the rehab hospital and happy as a pig in mud. My knee is much less painful than anticipated. It only hurts when I move it awkwardly and I am walking pretty normally using a rollator for stability. My legs feel much stronger already and my balance is good.

Tomorrow I get in the pool and the gym. The gym will be testing as the physios work me over to improve flexion and thigh muscle strength. I will be on some serious pain medication to help me give it my all. The heated pool is pure bliss because of the absence of gravity.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2016)

Good to hear your doing so well Warrigal, you really do show strength in body and spirit...good for you! The pool therapy sounds so positive and relaxing, they're taking excellent care of you!


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 28, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Day six after surgery and I am installed in the rehab hospital and happy as a pig in mud. My knee is much less painful that anticipated. It only hurts when I move it awkwardly and I am walking pretty normally using a rollator for stability. My legs feel much stronger already and my balance is good.
> 
> Tomorrow I get in the pool and the gym. The gym will be testing as the physios work me over to improve flexion and thigh muscle strength. I will be on some serious pain medication to help me give it my all. The heated pool is pure bliss because of the absence of gravity.[/QUOTE
> 
> Sending warm and positive thoughts Warri.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks Shali and DW.


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 30, 2016)

Welcome back Warri! Results sound good.

To a speedy and complication free recovery.


----------



## Carla (Nov 30, 2016)

Glad you are doing well. The fact you are getting around so quickly is amazing, wishing you continued success in your recovery!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 30, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Day three after surgery and I am walking much better but I have to really concentrate on the movements. I have graduated from the high walker to the low one and am now allowed to go for walks unsupervised. Ditto having a shower and toilet trip. I still need help to haul the operated leg into bed though.
> 
> It is Saturday here and on Monday I will transfer to the rehab hospital for two weeks of physio and TLC. Paradise on a stick!



Good to hear you are making such progress. I wish you well in rehab also.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 2, 2016)

I arrived in rehab last Tuesday (it is Saturday ~ 1.00 pm right now) and I have been doing very well. Morning hydrotherapy and afternoon gym therapy and in between  I've been amusing myself and being well fed and looked after.

Yesterday I had a minor glitch. My operated knee felt very hot and was more swollen than it had been to date. The heat didn't last too long but my general temperature was elevated so I am on closer watch by the nurses today. I had to provide a blood  and urine sample for analysis to see what I may be hatching. 

I've been feeling, as my mother used to say, "off colour" all day and although I got up this morning, showered and donned my swimmers, I then decided against hydrotherapy today and went back to bed for some more sleep. I've been sleeping on and off until lunch arrived. In itself this is not unusual. When I am coming down with an infection I usually take to my bed and sleep it off. My temp seems pretty normal right now and my head has cleared. I have little appetite though, which is unusual.

Let's hope it is just a urinary tract infection that a course of antibiotics can clear up quickly.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 2, 2016)

Warri, it sounds like you are in good hands. They will figure it out and "fix" it.   Keep plugging. :rose:


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 2, 2016)

Hoping this glitch is soon out of the way Warri.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2016)

Sorry to hear you're having some trouble Warri, maybe you've been working the knee too hard?  Glad your temp is down, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 3, 2016)

I hope you are feeling better today. It seems you have been working very hard,maybe a bit to much.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 3, 2016)

Hope the fever is gone. 

Try and not go through too many periods of inactivity. You don't want anything to tighten up. If the new knee affects your stride so would it other muscles, ligaments etc.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 3, 2016)

Woke this morning after a long sleep and my vitals are all ticketty boo. 
I'm just waiting on breakfast to arrive then it is a shower and a session of hydrotherapy to loosen any tight muscles.
I am very well looked after in the rehab hospital.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 3, 2016)

Happy to hear you're on the road to a full recovery Warri,    :yougogirl:


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 4, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Woke this morning after a long sleep and my vitals are all ticketty boo.
> I'm just waiting on breakfast to arrive then it is a shower and a session of hydrotherapy to loosen any tight muscles.
> I am very well looked after in the rehab hospital.


Glad you are recovering nicely Warri!


----------



## Carla (Dec 4, 2016)

One day at a time. When we recover from surgery, it's not always linear. Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 4, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Woke this morning after a long sleep and my vitals are all ticketty boo.
> I'm just waiting on breakfast to arrive then it is a shower and a session of hydrotherapy to loosen any tight muscles.
> I am very well looked after in the rehab hospital.


Pleased you are feeling better.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 4, 2016)

How long will you be in that rehab facility before you can go home?

Here, they almost never send you to rehab for orthopedic stuff.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 4, 2016)

I will be discharged on 13 December. The normal time is two weeks after leaving the hospital where the operation took place, It can be extended if there are complications.

After that there is an out patient program, 2 mornings per week for 4 weeks but Christmas will interfere with that for me. The rehab hospital closes down on 23 December for abut 3 weeks. This is when routine maintenance, painting etc takes place.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 11, 2016)

Last day today in rehab as I will be discharged tomorrow morning. I will fit in 2 outpatient sessions before Christmas followed by another 8 in January. I see my surgeon next week and I have nothing untoward to report. I really have had a dream run as far as recovery and healing is concerned.

The social worker has hooked me up with a community transport service and my pre-Christmas visits will see me picked up from my home and later delivered to my front door on the community bus. The cost is  $10 per trip but it is well worth it. Public transport would be impossible and I am not allowed to drive just yet. Hubby has his own appointments to manage so this is the simplest option. Now that I am hooked up I can avail myself of their services in the future, including day outings on the bus.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 11, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Last day today in rehab as I will be discharged tomorrow morning. I will fit in 2 outpatient sessions before Christmas followed by another 8 in January. I see my surgeon next week and I have nothing untoward to report. I really have had a dream run as far as recovery and healing is concerned.
> 
> The social worker has hooked me up with a community transport service and my pre-Christmas visits will see me picked up from my home and later delivered to my front door on the community bus. The cost is  $10 per trip but it is well worth it. Public transport would be impossible and I am not allowed to drive just yet. Hubby has his own appointments to manage so this is the simplest option. Now that I am hooked up I can avail myself of their services in the future, including day outings on the bus.


Congratulations on your continuing recovery Warri. Wonderful that you are going home tomorrow.


----------



## bluebreezes (Dec 11, 2016)

Wonderful news that you're recovering so well and that you've been connected with some services. Enjoy that new knee!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2016)

Glad to hear you're progressing so well Warri, good you'll be home soon.


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 11, 2016)

Just take it one day at a time and don't try to do too much too soon.
Did they tell you what the replacement is made of? Surgical steel or Titanium like the cages in my spine?
I'm thinking of you and sending good wishes for a steady recovery :bestwish:


----------



## Carla (Dec 11, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Last day today in rehab as I will be discharged tomorrow morning. I will fit in 2 outpatient sessions before Christmas followed by another 8 in January. I see my surgeon next week and I have nothing untoward to report. I really have had a dream run as far as recovery and healing is concerned.
> 
> The social worker has hooked me up with a community transport service and my pre-Christmas visits will see me picked up from my home and later delivered to my front door on the community bus. The cost is  $10 per trip but it is well worth it. Public transport would be impossible and I am not allowed to drive just yet. Hubby has his own appointments to manage so this is the simplest option. Now that I am hooked up I can avail myself of their services in the future, including day outings on the bus.



That's great! You seemed to have done fairly well with this, glad you have progressed so quickly. I am sure it will be nice not having to deal with the pain. We also have some of those transport buses, sounds like a handy way of getting around. Not certain who runs them but guessing the county. I had suggested to Lon to look into them, heck for $10 that is quite reasonable.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 12, 2016)

Warri, I'm glad you're doing well and I'm sure you'll be glad to get home!


----------

